# Pony driving



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I don't know if anything is actually going to come of this, but Barn Owner says she's going to get someone to come in and teach one of her ponies to drive. I'm really interested in teaching my Pony as well -- I think he would enjoy learning something new. She said first you teach them to longline, then put on a harness, then teach them to pull things (like logs) behind them. 

So my questions are: 
(1) What supplies do I need? What supplies would I need immediately, and which ones could I get later? Who sells pony-sized driving supplies?

(2) Can anyone recommend a book that covers the basics of teaching your horse to drive? I will be doing this with instruction, if I do it at all, but I like to have something to read as well.


----------



## WildestDandelion (Apr 4, 2019)

following!


----------



## Aprilswissmiss (May 12, 2019)

Really the basics of what you need are longlines, a harness and bridle, and a carriage. Longlines are #1, you can wait on the other things since you can longline without a harness. Harness would be #2, since you can teach them to drag things in a harness but without a carriage. Carriage would be #3, since it's the biggest investment and you'll want to make sure you and your pony really do enjoy driving activities before making that investment! Don't buy anything without making sure it fits your pony first. You may be able to borrow a fitting harness and/or carriage from your instructor when you start out.

Unfortunately I don't have any book resources to recommend to you. I was taught directly by a trainer and worked for her for a while and drove her ponies often. Good luck!


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

@Aprilswissmiss a dumb question, but the long lines are one size fits all, right?


----------



## Thundering Hooves (Dec 16, 2019)

Dang, I really what to know how this goes!!!
At my friend's barn they want to drive their poney!
Keep me updated!!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Doc Hammill has a book that can be ordered. Small Farmer's Journal would also have books. The best learning is done with a mentor. Buy the books, read the books but find a school that teaches driving and learn for your self first before you try to teach your horse. Some of the schools invite you to bring your horse.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

I trained one of my horses to drive when I was a teen using Doris Ganton's book "Breaking and Training the Driving Horse."


----------



## Aprilswissmiss (May 12, 2019)

ACinATX said:


> @Aprilswissmiss a dumb question, but the long lines are one size fits all, right?


Just about all long lines you buy will be 30' long, which is 30' on both sides. You might find that these are a bit long on a pony and that (depending on how far away you are from your horse) you will have quite a bit of line dragging behind you. This is fine, because there are times you'll want all 30 of those feet to do lunge line-style long lining (as opposed to following the horse behind and slightly to the side). There are people who custom-make them to be shorter, but it's not necessary. So yes, basically, one size fits all.


----------



## Aprilswissmiss (May 12, 2019)

Also, one of the best things you can do is learn on an instructor's horse first. You can be surprised how tricky it is just to long line a horse for the first time, even with years of riding experience! You will need to find a balance between how fast you walk as compared to your horse, if you should change your horse's speed or your own, and how to make turns without bumping them in the face and making them go all S-shaped when you're aiming for a straight line. Just like with riding, if you match a green human with a green horse, everyone gets confused and frustrated. I wish you good luck!


----------



## lsdrider (Jun 27, 2012)

Watching with interest.

I ordered lines to begin training my Half Arab x TWH to drive today!
@SilverMaple - Thanks for posting about Doris Ganton's book. Just ordered it.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

If you can find or buy them, a set of draft horse team lines has a wonderful weight and will have the length you need to ground drive safely. They should work well even on a pony unless he's super, super tiny. I vastly prefer them to nylon lines, longe lines, or single horse driving lines. 

Whatever you use, let the ends drag behind you when ground driving. Never attach the ends together with a buckle or snap. That's extremely dangerous and makes a loop you could be caught in and dragged. Heavy leather draft lines are also much less likely to tangle and drag you than a lighter line. If you know anyone with draft horses, ask if they have old but still useable lines you could purchase. If not, it's worth it to buy a pair, IMO. I bought mine for $15 from an Amish farmer.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Big Dee's tack has lots of driving supplies in all sizes. Carts too. 

https://www.bigdweb.com/


----------

